# My loving collection !   (Updated 06/07/07)



## datura-noir (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi,

My first purchase were the Pigment Fuchsia and the e/s Chrome Yellow a few years ago.

I'm crazy about blush !!

So here are my little treasure :

*Strobe Liquid
Strobe Cream
Moisturelush Eye Cream
Fast Response Eye Cream
Fix+
Charged Water* : Renewal Defense
*Prep + Prime Eye* : Light
*Prep + Prime Skin*
*Prep + Prime Lip
Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF50
*
*Studio Finish Concealer SPF 35* : NC20, NW20, NW25
*Studio Lights* : Frangipan
*Studio Sculpt Concealer Sample* : NC20, NW25

*Studio Stick Foundation SPF 15* : NC20, NW23
*Studio Mist Foundation* : Light
*Mineralize SPF15 Foundation Loose* : Medium Plus, Deep Dark
*Hyper Real Foundation SPF 15* : NC300
*Mineralize Satin Finish SPF 15* : NC25
*Select Tint SPF15* : NC40
*Face & Body Sample* : N1, N5
*Studio Sculpt Foundation Sample* : NW25, NW30
*Sundressing* : Medium

*Blot Powder Pressed* : Medium, Medium Dark
*Blot Powder Loose* : Medium
*Set Powder Poudre Fixante* : Peach, Invisible
*Mineralize Skin Finish *: Medium, Medium Plus, Medium Dark
*Mineralize Skin Finish Duo Natural and Shimmer* : Deep Dark, Dark
*Mystery Powder* : Lighthearted
*Bronzing Powde*r : Bronze

*Hyper Real Pressed Powder*
Super White, Medium, Lavender Light FX, Warm Rose FX

*Iridescent Loose Powder* : Silver Dusk
*Iridescent Pressed Powder* : Belightful, Delicacy
*SheerSpark Powder* : Solitaire
*Beauty Powder* : Pearl Blossom, Pearl Sunshine

*Beauty Loose Powder*
Paperwhite, Micro Pink, Peach Haze, Daisydust, Lightly Lilac

*Mineralize Sheersheen Loose Powder*
Silver Aura, Sheerbronze, Lucent

*Mineralize Skin Finish
*Glissade, Lightscapade, New Vegas, Petticoat, Porcelain Pink, So Ceylon, Soft and Gentle, Brunette, Blonde

*Glimmershimmer* : Astral Rays, On The Town, Loves Pink

*Mixing Medium Gel
Mixing Medium Water Base
Mixing Medium Mascara
Mixing Medium Eye Liner
*
*Brow Set* : Clear

*Eye Shadows*
Amber Lights (Frost), Antiqued (Veluxe Pearl), Aquavert (Veluxe Pearl), Artic Grey (Lustre), Bang On Blue (Frost), Belle Azure (Veluxe Pearl), Big T (Frost), Blu-Noir (Veluxe), Blue Absinthe (Frost), Blue Flame (Veluxe Pearl), Blue Storm (Frost), Bold & Brazen (Starflash), Bronze (Frost), Brule (Satin), Carbon (Matte), Chrome Yellow (Matte), Clue (Frost), Cobalt (Pro), Contrast (Velvet), Cool Heat (Frost), Cosmic (Veluxe Pearl), Cranberry (Frost), Crystal Avalanche (Veluxe Pearl), Dreammaker (Starflash), Electra (Frost), Endless Love (Matte), Eyepopping (Satin), Fab & Flashy (Frost), Fertile (Veluxe Pearl), Femme Fi (Veluxe Pearl), Femme Noire (Veluxe), Firespot (Veluxe Pearl), Flashtrack (Veluxe Pearl), Floral Fantasy (Satin), Glamour Check! (Starflash), Gleam (Lustre), Go (Starflash), Going Bananas (Frost), Gorgeous Gold (Veluxe Pearl), Grain (Satin), Grand Entrance (Starflash), Gulf Stream (Frost), Jest (Frost), Lotusland (Starflash), Magnetic Fields (Veluxe Pearl), Mancatcher (Frost), Meadowland (Frost), Memorabilia (Frost), Mink & Sable (Starflash), Moonflower (Frost), Mothbrown (Frost), Mystical Mist (Frost), Nile (Satin), Orb (Satin), Parrot (Frost), Passionate (Matte), Pink Venus (Lustre), Pompous Blue (Velvet), Purple Shower (Satin), Quarry (Matte), Romping (Frost), Rose Blanc (Veluxe Pearl), Sable (Frost), Satellite Dreams (Veluxe Pearl), Scene (Satin), Smoke & Diamonds (Starflash), Springtime Skipper (Veluxe Pearl), Star By Night (Starflash), Stars'N'Rockets (Veluxe Pearl), Stormwatch (Matte), Sunset B. (Starflash), Surreal (Frost), Talent Pool (Starflash), Texture (Velvet), Top Hat (Starflash), Turquatic (Lustre), Vanilla (Velvet), Warming Trend (Veluxe Pearl), Waternymph (Frost), Wintersky (Veluxe Pearl), Wondergrass (Frost), Zonk Bleu! (Veluxe Pearl)

*Mineralize Eye Shadows
*Ether, Lovestone, Mercurial, Quarry, Tectonic

*Mineralize Duo Eye Shadows
*Earthly Riches, Engaging, Family Silver, Fresh Green Mix, Mi’Lady, Odd Couple, Sea & Sky, Hot Contrast, Inter-View, Bright Side / Gallery Gal

*Pro Palette 15
*Blanc type (Matte²), Brown script (Matte²), Clarity (Matte²), Copperplate (Matte²), Fig 1 (Matte²), Graphology (Matte²), Handwritten (Matte²), Newly minted (Matte²), Pen n pink (Matte²), Poisen Pen (Matte²), Post haste (Matte²), Prussian (Matte²), Signed, sealed (Matte²), Tete a tint (Matte²), Typographic (Matte²)

*Quad
** Coppering (Veluxe Pearl), Expensive Pink (Veluxe Pearl), Paradisco (Frost), Samoa Silk (Veluxe)
* Beautiful Iris (Veluxe Pearl), Digit (Satin), Parfait Amour (Satin), Purple Haze (Matte)
* Bitter (Velvet), Orange (Matte), Bright Sunshine (New Pro), Bio Green (New Pro)
* Crème de Violet (Frost), Plum Dressing (Veluxe Pearl), Hepcat (Frost), Nocturnelle (Frost)
* Sushi Flower (Satin), Swish (Frost), All That Glitters (Veluxe Pearl), Retrospeck (Lustre)
* Humid (Frost), Juxt (Satin), Lime (Pro), Swimming (Lustre)
* Aquadisiac (Lustre), Shimmermoss (Veluxe Pearl), Steamy (Frost), Zonk Bleu (Veluxe Pearl)
* Moon’s Reflection (Veluxe Pearl), Tilt (Frost), Sky Blue (Pro), Knight Divine (Veluxe Pearl)
* Electric Eel (Satin), Blue Calm (New Pro), Freshwater (Veluxe Pearl), Jewel Blue (Veluxe)
* Gesso (Matte), Chill (Satin), White Frost (Frost), Vellum (Frost)
* Naval (New Pro), Deep Truth (Frost), Bottle Green (New Pro), Velvet Moss (Veluxe)
* Trax (Velvet), Beauty Marked (Velvet), Shadowy Lady (Matte), Goldmine (Frost)
* Greensmoke (Lustre), Flourishing (Matte²), Somptuous Olive (Veluxe Pearl), Tempting (Lustre)
* Omega (Matte), Espresso (Matte), Brun (Satin), Bamboo (Matte)
* Aqua (Pro), Indian Ink (New Pro), Plumage (Matte), Vibrant Grape (Pro)

*Quad
*Pandamonium : Cloudbound (F), Up At Dawn (VP), Violet Trance (M), Pandamonium (L)
Corps de Couleur : Vapour (V), Leap (F), Footwork (VP), Terre à Terre (L)
Showflower : Faintly Fleur (L), Prize Bloom (VP), Leaflette (VP), Rare Specimen (L)
Dolly Mix : Cuddle (S), Warm Me, Girl (L), Playful (VP), Nearly Night (S)
Sweetie Cakes : Almond Icing (F), Gateaux (F), Sugar Blue (V), Demi-Sweet (S)

*Eye Palettes*
Formal Black Cool : Pink Freeze (F), Fineshine (L), Dovefeather (VP), Chillblue (L), Nocturnelle (F), Formal Black (V)
Formal Black Warm : White Tie (S), Valet (F), Woodwinked (VP), Limo (VP), Sable Wrap (F), Embark (M)
Formal Black Smoked : Malt (M), Vex (F), Satin Taupe (F), Club (S), Gentle Fume (V), Black Tied (V)
Formal Black Intense : Phloof! (F), With A Twist (VS), Till Daybreak (S), Nightbird (F), Smut (V), Gallant (F)
Heatherette Trio 1 : Mood Ring (VP), Cloudburst (V), Hoppin’ (F)
EyeShadow Suite : Blue Zone, Ocean 2

*Solar Bits* : Black Ore

*Pigment Full Size*
Acid Orange (Pearl Particle), Aire-de-Blu, Apricot Pink (Frost), Basic Red (Matte), Bell-Bottom Blue, Black Black (Matte), Blonde’s Gold, Bright Fuchsia (Pearl), Chocolate Brown (Pearl), Cocomotion, CornFlower (Frost), Dark Soul, Deep Blue Green (Pearl), Deep Purple (Pearl), Electric Coral (Pearl Particle), Emerald Green (Pearl Particle), Fairy Lite, Frost (Frost), Frozen White, Fuchsia (Frost), Full Force Violet (Neon), Gold Dusk (Frost), Gold Mode, Gold Stroke (Frost), Goldenaire (Pearl), Golden Lemon (Frost), Golden Olive (Frost), Grape (Pearl Particle), Green Space (Neon), Heritage Rouge, Kelly Green (Pearl Particle), Kitschmas (Frost), Lark About, Lovely Lily (Pearl), Mutiny, Magenta Madness (Neon), Mauvement, Melon (Frost), Naked (Frost), Night Light (Pearl), Off the Radar, Old Gold (Pearl), Pink Pearl (Pearl), Provence (Pearl), Pure White (Matte), Rich Purple (Matte), Rock-It Yellow (Neon), Rose (Frost), Ruby Red (Pearl), Shimmertime (Pearl), Silver Fog (Pearl), Smoke Signal, Subtle (Frost), Sweet Sienna, Tan (Frost), Teal (Pearl), True Chartreuse (Matte), Violet (Frost), White, White Gold (Pearl), Your Lady Ship

*Pigment ½ ou ⅓ Pot* : Azreal Blue, Blondes’s Gold, Blue, Mega Rich, Museum Bronze, Steel Blue, Vanilla, Vintage Gold
*Pigment Set Size* : Chartreuse, Dark Soul, Forest Green, Frozen White, Naval Blue

*Pigment Sample
*Antique Green, Kitschmas, Old Gold, Accent Red, Acid Orange, Apricot Pink, Azreal Blue, Basic Red, Black Black, Blue, Blue Brown, Bright Fuchsia, Chartreuse, Chocolate Brown, Clear Sky Blue, Coco, Cool Pink, CornFlower, Dark Soul, Dazzleray, Deckchair, Deep Blue Green, Deep Brown, Deep Purple, Dusty Coral, Electric Coral, Emerald Green, Entremauve, French Violet, Frost, Genuine Orange, Gold Dusk, Goldenaire, Golden Olive, Golder's Green, Grape, Kelly Green, Landscape Green, Marine Ultra, Melon, Naked, Naval Blue, Pink Pearl, Pinked Mauve, Provence, Rich Purple, Rose, Rose Gold, Ruby Red, Shimmertime, Silver, Silver Fog, Softwash Grey, Steel Blue, Subtle, Sunnydaze, Sunpepper, Tan, True Chartreuse, Vanilla, Violet

*Glitter Full Size*Black, Blue, Chartreuse, Fuchsia, Jewelmarine, Purple, Reflects Antique Gold, Reflects Blue, Reflects Gold, Reflects Pearl, Reflects Purple Duo, Reflects Red, Reflects Transparent Teal, Reflects Turquatic, Reflects Very Pink, Red, Turquoise, Reflects Bronze

*Glitter ⅓ Pot* : White, Gold, Silver, 3D Gold, 3D Silver
*Glitter Sample** : Neon 60’s, *Gold

*Shadestick*
Crimsonaire, Lucky Jade, Mangomix, Royal Hue, Sea Me, Sharkskin, Beige-Ing

*Paint**
Bare Canvas, *Flammable, Chartru, Mauvism

*Paint Pot*
Painterly, Groundwork, Delft, Blackground, Otherwordly, Nice Vice, Perky, Girl Friendly, Rollickin’, Pharoah, Artifact, Greenstroke, Moss Scape, Quite Natural, Bare Study

*Glitter Eye Liner**
Divine Lime, Oxidate, Peacocky, Pinkphonic, Saucepot, Shimmerline, Blitzed, Wonderwhite

**Pearlglide EyeLiner*
Bankroll, Fly-by-Blu, Rave, Wolf

*Khôl Power Eye Pencil*
Orpheus, Raven, Mystery, Jealous

*Eye Khôl*
Minted, Teddy, Prunelle, Hyacinth, Tarnish, Costa Riche, Blooz, Smolder, Powersurge, Phone Number, Rosemary & Thyme

*Powerpoint Eye Pencil*
Buried Treasure, Engraved, Forever Green, Permaplum, Prussian, So There Jade, Out to Sea, Bordeaux Line, Tealo, Duck, Stubborn Brown, Grey Utility

*Softsparkle Eye Pencil*
Goldenair, Iris Accents, Peacocked, Reflecto, Mint and Olive

*Eye pencil*
Indigo, Coffee, Taupe

*Technakhol Liner*
Smoothblue, Auto-De-Blu, Earthline, Graphblack, Jade Way, Purple Dash, Plank, Brownborder, Photogravure

*Dual Edge Pencil* : Black Funk/Pop Blue, Phone Me/Text Me, Nighthawk/Front Row, Fab Orchid/Dash Lily

*Fluidline*
Blacktrack, Blitz & Glitz, Blue Peep, Brassy, Delphic, DipDown, Frostlite, Grapich Brown, Haunting, Jadeye, Macroviolet, Nightfish, Non-Conformist, Penned, Shade, Silverstroke, Sweet Sage, Uppity, Waveline

*Sculpt and Shape Powder Duo*
Lightsweep/Shadester, Accentuate/Sculpt

*Sculpting Powder* : Shadowy
*Shaping Powder* : Emphasize

*Blush*
Afterdusk (Sheertone Shimmer), Azalea (New Pro), Breezy (Sheertone Shimmer), Bright Coral (Pro), Clove (New Pro), Coygirl (Sheertone), Dame (Satin), Deep Pink (Pro), Desirous (Velvet), Dirty Plum (Pro), Dollymix (Sheertone Shimmer), Don't Be Shy (Satin), Eversun (Beauty Powder), Fab (Frost), Fashion Frenzy (Satin), Feeling (Beauty Powder), Flame Red (Pro), Fleurry (Frost), Foolish Me (Sheertone Shimmer), Frankly Scarlet (Matte), Hipness (Frost), Hushabye (Shertone), Joyous (Beauty Powder), LoveCrush (Sheertone Shimmer), Magenta (Pro), OrchidSheen/Roseland Duo (Shimmer), Other Wordly (Sheertone Shimmer), Peachtwist (Sheertone Shimmer), Peachykeen (Sheertone Shimmer), Petalpoint (Frost), Secret Blush (Beauty Powder), Serenely (Beauty Powder), Shimmersweet (Sheertone Shimmer), Shy Angel (Sheertone Shimmer), Shy Beauty (Beauty Powder), Springsheen (Sheertone Shimmer), Style (Frost), Sweetness (Beauty Powder), True Romantic (Beauty Powder), Well Dressed (Satin)

*Mineralize Blush*
Merrily, Pleasantry, Nuance, Love Thing, Gentle

*BlushCreme*
Blossoming (Pearl), Brit Wit, Cherché, Laid Back, Maidenchant (Pearl), Posey

*Cheekhue Couleur Joue* : Velvet Elvis
*Cheek Stain* : Pink Lure

*Cream Color Base*
Flaming Fuchsia, Plumed Violet, Pearl (Frost), Orange Alarm, Fawntastic (Frost), Soft Rose, Hush (Frost)

*Lipsticks
*All’s Fair (Lustre), B-Babe (Frost), Blow Dry (Lustre), Brave Red (Cremesheen), Burnin’ (Amplified), CB96 (Frost), Chignon (Glaze), Costa Chic (Frost), Crème Cerise (Lustre), Crème D’Nude (Cremesheen), Cyber (Satin), Deep Attracrion (Lustre), Electro (Lustre), Fabby (Frost), Fast Lane (Lustre), Film Noir (Satin), Flash-N-Dash (Glaze), Fluid (Frost), Frenzy (Frost), Frou (Glaze), Full Chocolate (Matte),Hang-Up (Cremesheen), High Tea (Lustre), Jist (Frost), Lollipop Loving (Glaze), Marquise D’ (Lustre), Media (Satin), “O” (Frost), Orchidazzle (Lustre), Party Mate (Lustre), Pink Plaid (Matte), Pleasureseeker (Glaze), Plum Dandy (Frost), Plumful (Lustre), Pomposity (Frost), Queen’s Sin (Frost), Ramblin’ Rose (Frost), Rebel (Satin), Rocker (Matte), Rocking Chick (Frost), Rue D’Bois (Lustre), Russian Red (Matte), Snob (Satin), So Scarlet (Amplified), Solar Plum (Frost), Supersequin (Lustre), Sweet & Single (Lustre), Sweetie (Lustre), Syrup (Lustre), Thrills (Frost), Viva Glam I (Matte), Viva Glam IV (Frost), Viva Glam V (Lustre), Vivacious (Lustre), Wild'Bout You (Matte)

*Mattene Lipstick - Semi Mat
*Poise, All Grown Up, You Say Tomato, Night Violet, Classic Dame, Rougette, Bing

*SlimShine
*Pleasing, Lovey-dove, Prudeaux, Urgent!, Assertive, Grenadine, Rock Out, Funshine, Ultra Elegant

*Lipglass* : Clear

*Lipglass*
Red Romp, Viva Glam VI, Jampacked, HotHouse, Quick Tease, Red Devil, Strawberry Blonde, Pink Poodle

*Lip Pencil* : Vino

*Cremestick Liner Lèvres*
Cranapple (Pearl), Lush-N-Lilac (Pearl), Red Enriched, Velvetella

*Lips Palettes*
Formal Black Cool : Oyster Girl (G), Bravo! (G), Wine List (F), A Deux (F), Syrup (L), Fluid (F)
Formal Black Warm : By Moonlight (G), Peach Lamé (G), Mellowarm (F), Expensivo (L), So Romantic (F), Fetish (F)
Dress Set Cool : Lipglass (Fine China, Courting Rose, Magnetique), Lustreglass (Pinkarat, Opal)
Dress Set Warm : Lipglass (New Flame, Florabundance), Lustreglass (Wonderstruck, Instant Gold, Spring Bean)
Adoring Carmine Red : Lipstick : Racy (Frost), Adore It (Glaze) - Lipglass : Frostlight
Adoring Carmine Rose : Lipstick : To Swoon For (Glaze), Romancin’ (Lustre) - Lipglass : Delicate Crush
Adoring Carmine Neutral : Lipstick : Soft Spot (Glaze), Real Treasure (Lustre) - Lipglass : My Dear

*All Over Gloss* : Astonish

*Nails*Base
Rocker (Frost), Boom! (Frost), Naughty Nautical (Frost), Shirelle (Cream)

*Face Brushes*
109, 116, 134, 138, 150, 162, 168, 169, 181, 182, 183, 184, 185, 187, 188, 189, 190, 191, 192, 194, 195

*Eyes and Lips Brushes*
201, 205, 206, 208, 209, 212, 214, 217, 219, 222, 224, 225, 226, 227, 228, 231, 239, 242, 252, 263, 266, 272, 306, 311

*SE Brushes*
129SE, 219SE, 239SE, 266SE, 316SE
209SE, 212SE, 217SE, 252SE, 257SE
168SE, 187SE, 190SE, 194SE

*For pictures* : Les clins d'oeil colorés de Datura Noir ...


----------



## macface (Jul 8, 2007)

nice stuff.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 8, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## KAIA (Jul 9, 2007)

I love your collection!


----------



## lil.white.lie (Jul 9, 2007)

You got such a nice collection!
J'adore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un jour, j'en serai peut-être là aussi!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 9, 2007)

Great collection!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 10, 2007)

Feel free to send some of your collection my way, lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What a wonderful collection!


----------



## lilpikachu (Jul 26, 2007)

One word, WOW!

Great collection!


----------



## adegea (Jul 26, 2007)

Fantastic stuff. I do like the same colours as you.


----------



## Jill35 (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice collection


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 26, 2007)

Great collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 26, 2007)

Lovely collection!


----------



## alygolightly (Jul 27, 2007)

great collection


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jul 27, 2007)

omg that's an awesome collection


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 27, 2007)

great collection!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 27, 2007)

Beautiful collection!


----------



## designstar (Jul 27, 2007)

whoa, thats impressive


----------



## adored (Jul 27, 2007)

Emptiesssss! Have you ever thought about depotting?


----------



## eowyn797 (Jul 29, 2007)

completely fantastic! thank you so much for labeling everything!


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 29, 2007)

gorgeous collection


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow, great collection!!!


----------



## allthatglamour (Jul 30, 2007)

tres belle!


----------



## datura-noir (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## datura-noir (Feb 12, 2008)

It's updated !!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 12, 2008)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous collection!! I love how there is so much color with everything!!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 12, 2008)

Great collection, love it!!

I do like the way you swatched it.


----------



## Rooshi (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow, lovely collection!


----------



## mmitsjojo (Feb 12, 2008)

WOW! i love your collection !


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 13, 2008)

impressive collection! =D


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 13, 2008)

A beautiful collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I loved looking at it, thank you!


----------



## melliquor (Feb 13, 2008)

great collection.  love the blushes


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 13, 2008)

Very very nice collection!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 18, 2008)

I am ga-ga for your collection. I love all the eyeshadows - right up my alley!


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm in love! Would you like to get married so I can play in your makeup/stuff (just joking). But lovely collection.


----------



## Merrybelly (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: My loving collection !   (Updated 12/02/08)*

I love your collection!


----------



## datura-noir (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks !!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 13, 2008)

Amazing collection.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 13, 2008)

I love how you labeled everything so nicely.


----------



## elongreach (Apr 13, 2008)

I love your collection!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Apr 17, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## User40 (May 2, 2008)

Love your collection, pics and MM...Beautiful!


----------



## Lizzie (May 2, 2008)

I'm loving your loving collection!


----------



## ashleync (Jun 23, 2008)

Love the collection!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 23, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 23, 2008)

very nice, I am so jealous of all your eyeshadows!


----------



## nunu (Jun 23, 2008)

wow i love your collection!!


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Jun 23, 2008)

Great collection! I'm jealous


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 25, 2008)

I love that you labeled everything.  Great collection.


----------



## cuiran (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice collection


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 25, 2008)

*Speechless* =D


----------



## datura-noir (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks !!

Little updated ....


----------



## chaut_01 (Sep 24, 2008)

dang...that's a huge collection! love it!


----------



## User49 (Sep 24, 2008)

Gorgeous collection! And nice and neat and tidy! thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow I am jealous now :-D I love all the eye shadows!  I am blush-clueless!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wowwwww... I am jealous! You've got a lot of nice stuff!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 29, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## datura-noir (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks girls !!

I update my list !!
If you want to see somes pictures : Les clins d'oeil colorés de Datura Noir ... !!


----------

